# Your favorite chocolate



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Lately I have been buying Rittersport Milk Chocolate Mousse. Not very expensive, but very good.

Cocoa Mousse

How about you?


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I like Green & Blacks organic white chocolate with madagascar vanilla . http://www.candyblog.net/blog/item/green_and_black_white_chocolate


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

jld said:


> Lately I have been buying Rittersport Milk Chocolate Mousse. Not very expensive, but very good.
> 
> Cocoa Mousse
> 
> How about you?



I like Rittersport too @jld I usually buy their milk or white chocolate with whole hazlenuts when I find them. Have you tried Milka brand? Both are excellent "imported" chocolate at a really good price.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

kristin2349 said:


> I like Rittersport too @jld I usually buy their milk or white chocolate with whole hazlenuts when I find them. Have you tried Milka brand? Both are excellent "imported" chocolate at a really good price.


I have not been as impressed with Milka, though I have not had it for a while.

I have been to the Rittersport factory a few times. I like several flavors, but this one is my favorite.

My daughter wanted to send some chocolate back from Switzerland with my son next week, but I told her not to bother. I really love my current favorite. I am exclusive that way.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Pretty much anything that's 70-80% cocoa. I want to taste *CHOCOLATE*, and I want it to bite back a little.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I've never heard of Rittersport Milk Chocolate Mousse... I have found , over the years of trying different things (probably not all that many kinds though)..... I've never cared for chocolate with soft centers, or things like that....if I visit a candy shop.. I go strictly for the most expensive box.. *the NUT assortment* ..or straight milk or Dark chocolate bars.. love those "coconut stacks" too....

These come to mind....

 *and* 

I'm a chocoholic.. our daughter literally hides the chocolate chips from me .... we agreed this is for the best..


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

GTdad said:


> Pretty much anything that's 70-80% cocoa. I want to taste *CHOCOLATE*, and I want it to bite back a little.


Preach brother! I want close to baking cocoa. 

White chocolate masquerades as chocolate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Dove Dark
The Hard stuff Straight up


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Mr. Nail said:


> Dove Dark
> The Hard stuff Straight up


That's the one I forgot.. DOVE !... I will splurge when I see this in the store.. then eat the whole bag on the way home...(well the 1st bag.. not the 2nd) 

 *and *


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I really like Lindt Dark with Chili. Love that little bite with the good dark chocolate!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm a milk chocolate girl. Lindt is my favorite, though there was a chocolate I got in Portland from a local chocolatier that was even better. I can't remember the name but it starts with an M...lemme look it up.



ETA: Blanxart


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> I'm a milk chocolate girl. Lindt is my favorite, though there was a chocolate I got in Portland from a local chocolatier that was even better. *I can't remember the name but it starts with an M*...lemme look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Blanxart


"starts with an M"

This made me laugh. I do this all the time when trying to remember a name and it is never the name I though it was or even the first letter.

I've tried the Godiva chocolate that sells here in the states and was not impressed. Sees is ok but not as good as it's cracked up to be. For now, it's Dove or Cadbury. Of course, I'll never pass up a Snickers or Hershey's with almonds.


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

Ghirardelli Intense Dark 86% and Vivani 85% cocoa. The Green and Blacks organic is also very good as mentioned by @kristin2349 Always check the label that chocolates don't contain Soy Lecithin.

Filled chocolates from Godiva, but from the shop in Belgium not the boxes they sell in stores.

We have Norman Love in our area his darks are to die for..... I am not much for milk chocolates. Our Chocolates


Almost forgot, for a quicky nothing beats a Baby Ruth!


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

One time my wife and I were visiting Switzerland and we lived on bread, cheese, grapes and chocolate. After about two weeks of that, we *almost *swore off chocolate forever. Almost.

Believe it or not, at one time Walmart was selling about a 10 ounce bar of dark Belgian chocolate for *$2*. I should have bought a pallet and vacuum sealed it.


----------



## Duguesclin (Jan 18, 2014)

jld said:


> I have not been as impressed with Milka, though I have not had it for a while.
> 
> I have been to the Rittersport factory a few times. I like several flavors, but this one is my favorite.
> 
> My daughter wanted to send some chocolate back from Switzerland with my son next week, but I told her not to bother. I really love my current favorite. I am exclusive that way.


You are a bargain, you prefer the cheap Rittersport to the expensive Swiss chocolate. Am I not lucky?

For me, regarding chocolate, as long as it is not Hershey, I am happy.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Duguesclin said:


> You are a bargain, you prefer the cheap Rittersport to the expensive Swiss chocolate. Am I not lucky?
> 
> For me, regarding chocolate, as long as it is not Hershey, I am happy.


You are _so_ lucky. In so many ways.


----------



## Aspydad (Oct 17, 2013)

Ghirardelli Chocolate Company - they have the best brownie mix in the world. I like the dark chocolate ones.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Aspydad said:


> *Ghirardelli Chocolate Company* - they have the best brownie mix in the world. I like the dark chocolate ones.


Speaking of Ghirardelli - this too... I have to watch I don't eat the entire package after I pick one of these up at the store.. I have no self control around chocolate !


----------



## RoseAglow (Apr 11, 2013)

http://http://www.independent.ie/lifestyle/health/moser-roth-chocolate-159-aldi-stores-26499899.html

The Moser Roth line of chocolates at Aldis is awesome. The milk chocolate with toffee never lasts long in this house!


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Give me dark. But not mid to high 80% cacao dark. Holy mother of god that is some bitter stuff then.

Dove is good and Ghiradelli is good.

Pass on the Swiss stuff. Clever little Swiss hiding behind their chocolate and clocks. All the while still counting their ill gotten Nazi gold.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I really like Lindt Dark with Chili. Love that little bite with the good dark chocolate!


Ooo me too! And this one


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hope1964 said:


> Ooo me too! And this one


OHMYGOSH. I'm not a huge chocolate fan, but boy do I love me some bacon!

This looks divine.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Dello Mano truffles sprinkled with 90% pure cocoa powder. 



Mmmmmmomma!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Toblerone


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm one of those people who makes homemade gifts around the holidays. Mine tend to run towards stuff most people really like. Such as truffles. Really, really, _really_ good truffles. 

Last year's selections included dark chocolate, milk chocolate, dark chocolate pomegranate, white chocolate coconut, and dark chocolate espresso. What's nifty about truffles, is that they're actually ridiculously easy to make. And, you get to have an excellent excuse to keep several pounds of Valrhona on hand!


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I like dark chocolate. Recently I've been buying the Ghirardelli 72% Cacao.


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

:x


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

My wife and kids get upset with me if I don't buy something chocolate every time I go grocery shopping. This is frustrating for me, because by the time I remember there is chocolate in the house that I just bought, it is always gone already! I'm lucky if it last for two hours after it makes it through the door. 

Now my favorite chocolate if you ask me? Whenever my kids bring home a bag of candy from a school party, inevitably there are a few kinds they do not like. Out of the kindness of their little blessed hearts they will share those with me! So that is where I get my ideas on what to buy for myself it I want a fighting chance to eat some once it gets home! Because if there is chocolate I like, it is the kind that is not just an empty wrapper by the time I want some. 

So that is peanut butter cups, butterfingers, and anything that is primarily "dark" chocolate.

Badsanta


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I like peanut butter cups, too, badsanta.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Theo Chocolate Fig, Fennel and Almond bar. NOM!

Also Green and Black's darkest. 

Dang, now I want some!


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh, I forgot! Trader Joes has a chocolate bar that is my absolute favorite. Dark Chocolate with Sea Salt and Caramel.


----------

